# Advise please!!!



## warthog (Nov 21, 2009)

Now that I have got settled with my goats and chickens.

We are looking to raise rabbits for meat.

I am not completely new to rabbits, we used to keep them as pets when the children were young.

However,  what I would like to do is keep them all together. much as they would live in the wild, obviously without the burrowing, to have them in a large pen during the day, with lots of grass, shade and water and then into their hutches at night.

I know this is not the norm, that you would normally keep the rabbits separate, particularly the males, but has anyone done anything like this before.  Or does anyone have any suggestions?

One of the things I don't know is at what age do you process them for meat.  How old/large do you let them become.

I probably can't get any particular breed here, they will be mixed breed.


----------



## BDial (Nov 21, 2009)

I was thinking of something similar so I will be watching this thread. I was planning on keeping my girls together till shortly after breeding then put them in cages till the babies are weaned. Keep the boys (if they don't fight) in a separate pen. That way I can controll breeding.


----------



## warthog (Nov 21, 2009)

BDial said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something similar so I will be watching this thread. I was planning on keeping my girls together till shortly after breeding then put them in cages till the babies are weaned. Keep the boys (if they don't fight) in a separate pen. That way I can controll breeding.


This is more or less what I intend.  It just doesn't seem right to keep them caged all the time.

Yes they will be for meat, but should have a good life until that time.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 21, 2009)

What I have learned(by no means an expert just doing alot of research) in the wild rabbits live solitary lives.  So perhaps this is not a good option unless you have ALOT of space.


----------



## warthog (Nov 21, 2009)

taraann81 said:
			
		

> What I have learned(by no means an expert just doing alot of research) in the wild rabbits live solitary lives.  So perhaps this is not a good option unless you have ALOT of space.


Thanks but no,  rabbits in the wild  live in colonies, are burrowing animals and the area they burrow in and make home is known as a warren.

What I am hoping to be able to do, is let them live as naturally as possible without the burrowing aspect, I don't mind them burrowing, but this would be for their own safety from predators.

My idea at the moment is to make a large pen, putting the wire well into the ground.  Remove some of the soil on the base of the pen, cover with a good strong wire mesh (hopefully to stop burrowing) then cover over with the previously removed soil and seed with grass.  They could then stay in their hutches or come out and enjoy fresh air.  The buck would have his own hutch in a  fenced off area of the pen so he could also enjoy the fresh air.

I am looking to produce good wholesome and natural food, but keeping rabbits in cages, seems a bit like battery hen farming, and I don't do that either.  Just my two pennies worth.

I posted this thread hoping someone would have tried this and may be able to give some insight on the pro's and cons.


----------



## embkm (Nov 21, 2009)

I havent done it, but you could google colony raising rabbits to get more info.  I know there was a thread on here before, but I can't remember where.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 22, 2009)

Warthog.  Right thats why I said alot of land.  A rabbit colony in the wild takes up over 5 acres.  Not saying you couldn't make it work on a smaller scale with less animals.

I agree with both of you guys, its best to find a way to give all our animals, meat or otherwise the best life we can until their time comes!


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 22, 2009)

I had 2 males in a rabbit tractor that I pulled thru the back yard area with a small dog house inside as their shelter.   Worked fine...those 2 suckers lived very long.  They lived together and it worked fine.

You want an exercise pen basically?   Just so they can get outside?

Be sure it is well protected from predator dogs etc.   

If you are going to leave them outside on their own I would add a top to the pen.   

You don't need a wire floor if you are going to move this pen.  If permanent, then yes, a wire bottom.

My rabbit tractor didn't have a wire bottom.   They dug holes in the ground and never escaped...they never tried to tunnel out.  Of course I moved the tractor about weekly so they could get new grass and clean the poop out.  I just rolled it up and down the pasture fencline area of my backyard.  One end of the pen was on wheels.  I took out the bunnies, put them in a small cage, changed the straw in their shelter, cleaned up and lifted one end and rolled it a bit further to new grass area.  They loved it and I loved the situation also.

They finally passed after MANY long years....but no more for me now.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 22, 2009)

While my rabbits are in cages, I have researched colony type situations, as I also agree it would offer the rabbits a better quailty of life.  However, I have visited animal farms where they have successfully raised rabbit, with litters and everything, in a colony type situation.  also from whati 've read, it is gaining popularity over in Britain/Europe.

Basically you would have to find out how much room a rabbit would need,  _securely_ secure an area by burying some type of fencing so they could not tunnel out, securely fence said area, make sure there are lots of areas for rabbits to hide.  Also, you might have to keep the buck separate, or you would be having litters all the time.  And the does would have to know each other from very young so that they would be bonded to each other--this will lessen the chances of their fighting, but will not eliminate it.  It is risky, but it can be done. I wish you luck in trying this.  but yes, research colonized rabbits and find out whatever info you can get.

Goodl luck.


----------



## warthog (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks all for your replies, all info taken on board and research continues.

I will let you all know what I decide to do and how I get on.

Thanks.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Nov 24, 2009)

warthog said:
			
		

> One of the things I don't know is at what age do you process them for meat.  How old/large do you let them become.


I think around six pounds live weight is a good processing size.  Age is less important than size.  Depending on what you feed them will determine how quickly the get to 6 pounds.  I think this weight pertains mostly to larger breeds like Cali's and NZ's.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually butcher mine in between 8 and 12 weeks, at that age, they are around 8-10 lbs live weight.  I won't go past 12 weeks b/c their fcr drops and you are feeding for not much growth.


----------



## PatS (Nov 27, 2009)

You might check the 3rd page of this link.  (Feb 5, '09)  it is a blog by a young man who worked on Joel Salatin's Polyface Farm.  
The are good pictures of the "tractor" the rabbits live in.

http://polyfaceapprentice.blogspot.com


----------

